#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What do you enjoy about programming?

## Helena

Hello Programmers,

As a programmer you have the opportunity to create new innovative things that no one else around can.
This is the best thing about programming like a magician you can do unique things with your coding skill.


Can you tell me as a programmer what do you enjoy about programming?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Programmers,
> 
> As a programmer you have the opportunity to create new innovative things that no one else around can.
> This is the best thing about programming like a magician you can do unique things with your coding skill.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me as a programmer what do you enjoy about programming?


\

The best thing about programming is that *you have the opportunity to create things that no one else around can. You are somewhat of a magician. People sit around the table, talking about how to pull a* *racoon** out of it*

----------

